# "Upload file error" for loading pictures



## mitchum (19 Sep 2008)

Even when it's within the prescribed 120 x 120 or 15kb. It seems to accept but then I get the above message when loading?

http://graphikdesigns.free.fr/sparks-propaganda/jacques-tati-maels.jpg


----------



## domtyler (19 Sep 2008)

mitchum said:


> Even when it's within the prescribed 120 x 120 or 15kb. It seems to accept but then I get the above message when loading?
> 
> http://graphikdesigns.free.fr/sparks-propaganda/jacques-tati-maels.jpg



Seems okay to me.


----------



## mitchum (19 Sep 2008)

I know, but it can't be entered as the photo on the membership thing.


----------



## Crackle (19 Sep 2008)

Simplify the name, no spaces or punctuation marks and try that.


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2008)

There are two images you can upload in your profile; one is your avatar (appears under your username in your posts), the other is an additional Profile picture.

You'd uploaded the image to your *Profile* picture, rather than your avatar.

I've taken the liberty of adding it as your avatar for you (I assume that's what you've been trying to do?).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mitchum (19 Sep 2008)

Oh, ta, that is what I was doing.Thanks. I remember Sparks being interviewed on Tiswas and the one who never smiles was slowly and gently pulled over backwards by the kids, struggling and failing to keep a straight face.


----------



## mitchum (19 Sep 2008)

There it is!


----------

